# Sheraton Mountain Vista, Avon, CO, Nov. 7-14 - REDUCED TO *** $400 ***



## DeniseM

SHERATON MOUNTAIN VISTA

Veteran's Holiday Week - $370 + $30 cleaning fee at check-out

• One-Bedroom Villa
• Sleeps 4 adults

(more info. below pictures)











VILLA AMENITIES:

• Spacious master bedroom with queen-sized Sheraton Sweet Sleeper® Bed
• Flat-panel TV in bedroom
• Living area with sofa bed and gas fireplace
• Entertainment center in living area with flat-panel TV, DVD player and Bose® Wave® AM/FM radio
• Dining area
• Well-equipped kitchenette includes full-size refrigerator with icemaker, microwave/convection oven, dishwasher, coffee maker, toaster, blender and dinnerware
• Washer and dryer
• Private balcony or patio with gas grill
• Complimentary wireless High-speed Internet Access
• In-room safe

RESORT FEATURES:
• Courtyard swimming pool with whirlpool spa
• Sundeck with outdoor whirlpool spa on the seventh floor
• Mountain Vista Market
• Sheraton Fitness by Exos™ with men’s and women’s locker rooms
• Indoor whirlpool spa
• Sauna and steam room
• Charter Sports ski/bike rental shop
• Synergy yoga/pilates studio

With more than 300 inches of snowfall throughout the year from mid-October through mid-May, Sheraton Mountain Vista is the perfect place to enjoy a winter getaway.

Share smiles and warm mountainside moments

Nestled at the base of coveted Beaver Creek Mountain, the quaint town of Avon is the hub around which all activities in Vail Valley revolve. This charming little town is also home to Sheraton Mountain Vista, a welcoming resort that places you mere minutes from alluring alpine adventures as well as the area’s best shopping, dining and entertainment.

RESORT AMENITIES

EARTH, FIRE AND WATER

Encompassed by the beauty and energy of the mountains, recharge to your own natural elements in the resort’s outdoor courtyard, which includes cozy seating around a mesmerizing fire pit, a bubbling whirlpool spa and a year-round heated swimming pool.

CHARTER SPORTS

Stop by your convenient on-resort outfitter for everything you need to enjoy these mountains—the latest equipment, gear and accessories from top brands for ski/snowboard packages in winter and bike rental packages in summer—all at substantial savings.

GAMING ZONE

Perched on the resort’s top floor, this dynamic hangout spot entertains adults and kids alike. Enjoy playing table games of pool and air hockey, an array of popular console and arcade-style games, or just watching TV in the comfy lounge area.

PEAK FITNESS

Start or end your day with an invigorating workout at the resort’s seventh-floor fitness center while taking in picturesque views of Beaver Creek Mountain. Afterwards, decompress in the bubbling indoor or outdoor whirlpool spa and relaxing sauna or steam room.

SYNERGY STUDIO

Elevate your strength, flexibility and balance at this tranquil on-resort studio, with challenging classes for every level of yoga, pilates, zumba, boot camp, TRX® or kettlebell training. Then relish a relaxing massage, also discounted for Sheraton guests.

Additional fees: Cleaning - $30

****PLEASE CLICK ON MY BLUE USER NAME AND SEND ME AN EMAIL FOR MORE INFO.*


----------



## DeniseM

FALL GETAWAY:  Colorado is known for its beautiful fall color:


----------



## DeniseM

Still available - make an offer!


----------



## DeniseM

Reduced to $600 - will consider all offers!


----------



## DeniseM

Still available - all offers considered.


----------



## DeniseM

Bumping.....


----------



## DeniseM

Reduced to $400.


----------



## DeniseM

bumping


----------



## DeniseM

still available!


----------



## DeniseM

Still available


----------



## DeniseM

Bumping


----------

